# Late night cuddles



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Please excuse my make up, it's been a long day lol. Once kids and husband are asleep, I go out to the barn to cuddle with the goats. River is always the first one to come over and warm up with momma


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww... nothing like cuddles after a long day.:bighug:


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

People pay for goat yoga, why not start a goat cuddling business? We have 14 babies right now that are less than a month old. Right before Christmas, my son's girlfriend came over and had a blast cuddling all the baby goats, holding them like babies and even kissing them on the mouth (blah) when they would bleat! Baby goats are great! (but you already know that)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So satisfying. My two are too big for lap cuddles so I take flank cuddles and kisses whenever I can


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I call it goat therapy...Much better than any shrink out there.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> I call it goat therapy...Much better than any shrink out there.


And the goats are quiet after home schooling a 12 and 15 year old each day, I welcome the silence


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mmmhhhh, deep breath!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I take my cuddles every chance I get. Daytime..nightime. I just sit in the baby pens and get mauled. Love every second of their inquisitive looks, their snuggles, and their little faces checking into all my pockets. The sounds they make and the new trick they show you. Wonderful moments in time.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Last night I took my laptop into the goatpen for max wifi access. Destiny tried to eat my laptop. Gizmo managed to actually get onto my lap and ontop of my laptop. Oh they gave me kisses in the process.


----------

